# 1.6 gal sloan flush valves and thrift



## acid waste (Oct 1, 2012)

i have 11 sloan 1.6 gal flush valves for sale cheap 
also 1 pint plastic jugs of THRIFT


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

how much? 

Id like to have all of it


----------



## acid waste (Oct 1, 2012)

GREENPLUM said:


> how much?
> 
> Id like to have all of it


$45 each valve their new in the boxes
and 5 each jug of THIFT


----------



## acid waste (Oct 1, 2012)

GREENPLUM said:


> how much?
> 
> Id like to have all of it


45 for each valve and $5 each jug of the THRIFT


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

can you do $15 for each sloan and throw the thrift in for free?


----------



## acid waste (Oct 1, 2012)

GREENPLUM said:


> how much?
> 
> Id like to have all of it


$45 for each valve n $5 for each pint


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

acid waste said:


> i have 11 sloan 1.6 gal flush valves for sale cheap
> also 1 pint plastic jugs of THRIFT


 Who are you and where did ya steal them from??


----------



## acid waste (Oct 1, 2012)

GREENPLUM said:


> can you do $15 for each sloan and throw the thrift in for free?


30 each and 1 pint per valve and you pay shipping


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

are the valves slightly used or well used?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

deerslayer said:


> are the valves slightly used or well used?


 Stolen... no intro...


----------



## acid waste (Oct 1, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Who are you and where did ya steal them from??


lol I cant use em any more here I got em from a R/E management co that had cases of them but the city wont let them put them in anymore n he didnt know what to so with them so i bought em cheap


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

acid waste said:


> lol I cant use em any more here I got em from a R/E management co that had cases of them but the city wont let them put them in anymore n he didnt know what to so with them so i bought em cheap


 
hey buddie , you gotta post up an intro and tell these guys that youre a plumber and in the plumbing trade, 

then you will find someone here to sell your extras to,

my offer stands $15 each


----------



## acid waste (Oct 1, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Stolen... no intro...


new in the boxes


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

acid waste said:


> new in the boxes


 
upload some pic, after you do an introduction 

you will sell them if you do what i say


----------



## acid waste (Oct 1, 2012)

GREENPLUM said:


> hey buddie , you gotta post up an intro and tell these guys that youre a plumber and in the plumbing trade,
> 
> then you will find someone here to sell your extras to,
> 
> my offer stands $15 each


sorry yeah im in the trade yes


----------



## acid waste (Oct 1, 2012)

GREENPLUM said:


> hey buddie , you gotta post up an intro and tell these guys that youre a plumber and in the plumbing trade,
> 
> then you will find someone here to sell your extras to,
> 
> my offer stands $15 each


thnx


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

acid waste said:


> sorry yeah im in the trade yes


 
that isnt good enuff

go to the intro section of this forum and do an intro similar to others


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

acid waste said:


> sorry yeah im in the trade yes


whew! thats a relief!


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

In the trade! LOL:laughing::laughing:

Midnight flush valve removal trade:laughing::laughing:


----------



## acid waste (Oct 1, 2012)

GREENPLUM said:


> that isnt good enuff
> 
> go to the intro section of this forum and do an intro similar to others


thank you did my intro


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

acid waste said:


> thank you did my intro


Thanks for the legit intro and pics. 

I fully retract my offer for reasons we can discuss in another lifetime :laughing:

Welcome and good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## acid waste (Oct 1, 2012)

GREENPLUM said:


> Thanks for the legit intro and pics.
> 
> I fully retract my offer for reasons we can discuss in another lifetime :laughing:
> 
> Welcome and good luck :thumbsup:


no problem and you dont have to I understand


----------



## stupid helper (Sep 30, 2012)

*Check the intro's before you say something about it*

Acid waste, me and you joined the same day and both did intros. Now people are calling you a thief and telling you to do an intro when you already have. I don't know about you but a lot of these guys seem to act like dicks on here and I haven't really felt very welcomed just bc I see the way people have treated you and others. Really this forum hasn't really been that beneficial to me.. Seems more like a bunch of plumbers having a pissing contest.. I don't know how you feel.. Maybe it's just me


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

stupid helper said:


> Acid waste, me and you joined the same day and both did intros. Now people are calling you a thief and telling you to do an intro when you already have. I don't know about you but a lot of these guys seem to act like dicks on here and I haven't really felt very welcomed just bc I see the way people have treated you and others. Really this forum hasn't really been that beneficial to me.. Seems more like a bunch of plumbers having a pissing contest.. I don't know how you feel.. Maybe it's just me


There is a reason why some of us act like jerks. It is because some of us are. :laughing:

Seriously, for the most part it is all intended in fun and with a good purpose in mind.>>> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/

There is a wealth of knowledge and experience available to you here from an incredible cross section of our trade. But just like any group of tradesmen, not all are going to help you or are even able to help you. That doesn't mean you should turn a deaf ear to the whole community. It would be your loss.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Why would a plumber use sulfuric acid?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

stupid helper said:


> Acid waste, me and you joined the same day and both did intros. Now people are calling you a thief and telling you to do an intro when you already have. I don't know about you but a lot of these guys seem to act like dicks on here and I haven't really felt very welcomed just bc I see the way people have treated you and others. Really this forum hasn't really been that beneficial to me.. Seems more like a bunch of plumbers having a pissing contest.. I don't know how you feel.. Maybe it's just me


I know that I wasn't asked and maybe I shouldn't bother but you have basically only asked two questions. Your main focus seems to be on one thing and nobody as of yet has any experience on grooving ductile iron. You have gotten some valid advice. I suppose it wasn't what you wanted to hear. Get over it, have some fun, and you will learn a lot. There are some damn smart people on here.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

stupid helper said:


> Acid waste, me and you joined the same day and both did intros. Now people are calling you a thief and telling you to do an intro when you already have. I don't know about you but a lot of these guys seem to act like dicks on here and I haven't really felt very welcomed just bc I see the way people have treated you and others. Really this forum hasn't really been that beneficial to me.. Seems more like a bunch of plumbers having a pissing contest.. I don't know how you feel.. Maybe it's just me


Its just you , youre a sensitive guy

Sorry we didnt make you feel welcomed here on the zone.

Next time ill send a card,,


Get in where ya fit in :thumbsup:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> Its just you , youre a sensitive guy
> 
> Sorry we didnt make you feel welcomed here on the zone.
> 
> ...


 First of all, calling yourself a " stupid plumber" what you think the majority of us gonna think or know it YOUR inside joke?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

stupid helper said:


> Acid waste, me and you joined the same day and both did intros. Now people are calling you a thief and telling you to do an intro when you already have. I don't know about you but a lot of these guys seem to act like dicks on here and I haven't really felt very welcomed just bc I see the way people have treated you and others. Really this forum hasn't really been that beneficial to me.. Seems more like a bunch of plumbers having a pissing contest.. I don't know how you feel.. Maybe it's just me


I'd stick around....all of us have had our clashes with each other. I've learned a couple things I never would've otherwise that made the stay bearable.


----------



## stupid helper (Sep 30, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> First of all, calling yourself a " stupid plumber" what you think the majority of us gonna think or know it YOUR inside joke?


I don't care what the majority of you "think" about me.. Its supposed to be a funny name.. sorry if you cant see the humor..and I'm not questioning anybody's plumbing ability I'm sorry if it came off that way.. The main thing about the thread is look for the intro before you jump all over somebody's ass if they have already done an intro. Some people just have bad attitudes on here..but that's everywhere I reckon


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Everybody has or at least should have gotten the point by now.

Closed.


----------

